# P249e dtc



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey all...2014 CTD with 68k miles. Is this code for the DEF injector? Is there an easy fix or do I need a trip to the dealer? I have 5 days until my registration expires and it fails emissions with this code. 

I'm seriously tired of these emissions related codes...I've replaced O2 sensors, DEF tank and heater....some under warranty some myself. Frustrating.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-diesel-trouble-codes-containment-thread.html


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Loftye said:


> Hey all...2014 CTD with 68k miles. Is this code for the DEF injector? Is there an easy fix or do I need a trip to the dealer? I have 5 days until my registration expires and it fails emissions with this code.
> 
> I'm seriously tired of these emissions related codes...I've replaced O2 sensors, DEF tank and heater....some under warranty some myself. Frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


OZ Tuner can permanently fix those emissions issues for you.


----------

